# My baby swallowed shampoo today!



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Ugh. My ds2, 15months, was playing in the bathtub (no water in it, just walking around) while I went to the bathroom and he knocked the shampoo down (he hadn't been able to reach it before!), before I knew it, his hand was in it and in his mouth (it had spilled) and he was trying to eat it! He gagged and spit it out, and I don't know if he swallowed much or not; but I called poison control and they said it was okay; that he might vomit or have diahrrea but just to watch him.

He was totally fine, never had any diahrrea or vomiting; so I don't think he even swallowed it, just tasted it.......but my heart is still pounding and I'm still worried and watching over him (this happened at 1pm today). I can't believe it happened so fast, while I was right there watching him!

Now every time he coughs I'm convinced it's the shampoo.....

Gotta run....


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

LOL. I know that he's fine, and he didn't seem to like it, at least!

Kristi


----------



## geogirl (Mar 2, 2002)

My son did this yesterday. He picked up the bottle of baby shanmpoo and sucked on the lid which was a pop open kind. I didn't think he could get any but then he cried so I sucked on it and sure enough.. but I don't think he got much, a bad taste though. He cried and we nursed and he is fine. What is funny is that our nickname for him is bubbles so I think he was trying to live up to it.


----------

